# Overnight Spur trip 12/18



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Left the dock around 11:30 am on Tuesday and ran towards the spur. We stopped at a bottom spot on the way in hopes to pull up some snowy grouper and/or scamp. Got two really nice scamp in the 20 lb range, and pulled up two really nice looking gags that unfortunately had to go back down. Got broken off by a freight train down there, so we will have to revisit that spot during season to see what that was all about. We got to the spur in time to troll a spread for about an hour before dark. The target for the trip was sword fish, so we deployed the sword baits promptly after dark. Baits were soaking a little bit before 6:00, and we got our first and only hookup one hour later on a bait soaking at 400'. The fish didn't fight very hard, so we were leery of its size ... after a quick 15 minute fight (and that was going easy on the fish) we boated the fish to get a quick measurement. It measured 40" from the lower jaw to the tail, so he got to go swim and hunt the depths again. He kicked off extremely well and looked strong after leaving our hands. The North wind started kicking up big time after midnight, so at 2:45 we pulled up the baits and pointed the bow North for what we knew was gonna be a rough ride home. It was indeed a rough ride, but we made it back in time to clean the boat and 2 scamp by lunch time. Although we didn't bring home a sword, it was still a success to at least boat the targeted prize. As always I learned a few more things to store in the ol noggin for next time.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to go, nice little pup!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

What was the water temp at the Spur?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Bill Me said:


> What was the water temp at the Spur?


73.5* and the water was blended blue/green with pretty decent clarity.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Way to go brother.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

bigtallluke said:


> 73.5* and the water was blended blue/green with pretty decent clarity.


Lay down wind!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

The wind needs to die for a week and I'll be the happiest guy alive.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

FishFighter92 said:


> The wind needs to die for a week and I'll be the happiest guy alive.


I heard that Steven!! I hear the tuna fishing is out of control good right now if you can stand to battle the seas. I was in half hitch the other day getting supplies for the trip and they were saying that guys had been battling 15' + seas out at the rigs just in the name of YFT!! One boat returned with a cracked hull lol.... But they got it done out there!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice little fellow. he'll be a contender one day!!! that's some fine scamp!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Way to make it happen in December!!!


----------

